# Madone 4.7 SS - What to do with a spare frame!!



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

The boys at CYCO - great shop - finished it this week and I've just had the first ride. Now I have the 6.2 with 105 gears for Sunday mornings and this one to ride to the pub & work.

View attachment 279845
View attachment 279846


It has:

Vision bars with a Soma brake lever & Ultegra front brake
44/16 with an F. Gimondi crank & chain ring
Formula spacers on the 16
Half link chain (slightly noisy but ok)
Conti GP GT 25mm tyres
Bontrager SSR wheels (these are all right but may get ditched for a set of Shimano RS80 C24 like the ones on the 6.2)
Pedals with reflectors!! (eeewww)

Totally weird to ride, away from a start it's like a Ferrari with only first gear! Up to 30 something KPH and spinning 120!! Have to teach myself patience after a year of going as fast as I can everywhere on the 105 groupset bikes. Accelerates super fast & steers awesomely.

Moderate hills are ok but for sure I won't be going after 10%+ ramps on this one. One 'stoppie' (front brake only remember) avoiding a white van, all good!!

I love the way it looks with no cages, cables or rear brake, so clean - 6.7 Kg, potentially 5.2 if I put RS80s on. If you upgrade to a new Madone and have the old frame I totally recommend doing this, awesome town bike.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Slick!


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

Very nice bike! Welcome to the Carbon SS Club


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Getting used to just cruising on it now, rather than going b*lls out!!

It's growing on me big time, really looking forward to sunny weekend afternoons


----------

